# tindermax



## thariel (Feb 3, 2020)

How can a person with 0 normie background with a bit above average looks have success on Tinder? What kind of pictures should I take and where?


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Feb 3, 2020)

Tinder is hard. I had better success with other apps.
But anyways - make sure your photos don't look try-hard.
Show your face, show you go outside your house, show you have friends.
Make sure your height is at least 5'11 (if not - consider growing taller).
It's trail and error until you find what works best.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 3, 2020)

If ur a chad like me just post shirtless pic and all the foids will want ur cock


----------



## idkagoodusername (Feb 3, 2020)

CarnivoreDiet said:


> Make sure your height is at least 5'11 (if not - consider growing taller).


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 3, 2020)

Be chad or uninstall tinder theory


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 3, 2020)

CarnivoreDiet said:


> Tinder is hard. I had better success with other apps.
> But anyways - make sure your photos don't look try-hard.
> Show your face, show you go outside your house, show you have friends.
> Make sure your height is at least 5'11 (if not - consider growing taller).
> It's trail and error until you find what works best.


literally my most tryhard, autistic, anti-social, frauding mirror selfies always had the best results. Used to get a few decent matches in 2019, but in 2020 I can't get any matches anymore using same photos/bio.

Another year, another rise of standards. Cut-off is around 6.5PSL now to get decent matches on tinder tbh.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 3, 2020)

Take the most subhuman picture of yourself you can and make that your pfp


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Another year, another


4ge pill. fukkkkkkkkkkken oldcels


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> 4ge pill. fukkkkkkkkkkken oldcels



niga your litrly nineteen


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> niga your litrly nineteen


eleb bro


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> eleb bro



your old cel in celibate

consider ropage


----------



## idkagoodusername (Feb 3, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Used to get a few decent matches in 2019, but in 2020 I can't get any matches anymore using same photos/bio.
> 
> Another year, another rise of standards. Cut-off is around 6.5PSL now to get decent matches on tinder tbh.


Lifefuel, I've gotten more matches this year.


fakemeta. said:


> View attachment 254560
> View attachment 254561


Lmfao


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> your old cel in celibate
> 
> consider ropage


im 19 tho celincell


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> im 19 tho celincell


das bretty old


----------



## gaypharoah (Feb 3, 2020)

If you're gl just post relatively low effort pics showing off yourself in different environments, otherwise rope jfl dedsrs.


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 3, 2020)

gaypharoah said:


> dedsrs


----------



## theA_rab (Feb 3, 2020)

Tinder in the West went downhill the last 7 years..to a point it is not usable anymore for average guys..

in 2014..I had many matches in every big EU city..the quality was not always there, but I had a good variety of 6's and sometimes 7's..
Got most of my laids the last 5 years from Tinder..

Every years, It was noticeable how my matches were dwindling..to point that I got only 1 match per week from a white landwhale or a non-attractive ethnic girl..

Deleted the app after summer 2019.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 3, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> Tinder in the West went downhill the last 7 years..to a point it is not usable anymore for average guys..
> 
> in 2014..I had many matches in every big EU city..the quality was not always there, but I had a good variety of 6's and sometimes 7's..
> Got most of my laids the last 5 years from Tinder..
> ...


I sincerely regret not having started looksmaxing back in college where I wasted my time in useless LTR, nerdy stuff and rotting. Ofc I wouldn’t have become chad with looksmaxing but at least I could have racked up more lays given how easy hook up used to be back then ngl


----------



## thariel (Feb 3, 2020)

sigh I can only post random selfies because someone else would have to take a pic of me if it were to be in some kind of environment and thats cringe AF and I cba with such faggotry. I'm 185cm so not really a manlet


----------



## buflek (Feb 3, 2020)

thariel said:


> sigh I can only post random selfies because someone else would have to take a pic of me if it were to be in some kind of environment and thats cringe AF and I cba with such faggotry. I'm 185cm so not really a manlet


just place your phone on eye level and make a video and screenshot


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> 4ge pill. fukkkkkkkkkkken oldcels


Now that I remember, I used to fraud my age from 24 to 21yo on tinder. Got me more matches so I will try that again. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Now that I remember, I used to fraud my age from 24 to 21yo on tinder. Got me more matches so I will try that again. Thanks for reminding.


gl4d to help


----------



## thariel (Feb 13, 2020)

Doods i created tinder yesterday i matched with a nice female but i have no clue how to initiate. Do I just type hi or sup or have to clownmaxx and come up with retarded shit?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 14, 2020)

thariel said:


> Doods i created tinder yesterday i matched with a nice female but i have no clue how to initiate. Do I just type hi or sup or have to clownmaxx and come up with retarded shit?


Make a comment relevant to her pics or bio I suppose


----------

